
InfluxDB v0.9.0 released with developer and production support - Artemis2
http://influxdb.com/blog/2015/06/11/InfluxDB-v0_9_0-released-with-developer-and-production-support.html
======
SEJeff
Are there any plans to run @aphyr's jepsen CAP testing system on influx? It
doesn't give me a ton of confidence that you're redoing your clustering pretty
much from scratch a 3rd time in a pre-1.0 piece of software.

It would also be excellent if you could post more on the not really CA and not
really AP aspect of your new clustering design, and why no one has really done
that before (from what I can tell). Why that is the best path forward.

Thanks for releasing such awesome OSS software.

~~~
pauldix
We will be doing that testing in the future. I've already talked to Kyle about
our design. We'll iterate on his and other smart people's feedback. That's one
of the reasons the clustering alpha right now :)

~~~
SEJeff
This seems reasonable, thanks. Keep the blog posts coming, they're great!

------
sciurus
For people curious where the clustering support stands:

"From the InfluxDB clustering design doc we’ve implemented the write path to
replicate data to other nodes. We’ve implemented the per write request
consistency levels and hinted handoff, ensuring that server reboots and short
outages are quickly recovered from and consistency is restored.

What’s missing are anti-entropy, distributed queries, joining new servers to a
cluster, and tools for replacing servers in a cluster. We’ll start development
on some of these features in the 0.9.1 release cycle and more in the 0.9.2
cycle. They will be merged into releases once they’re stable and tested."

------
jbrantly
Super excited about this. Congratulations on the release!

I've seen Prometheus bash a little on InfluxDB regarding storage requirements
[1]. Is this something that has been addressed? Is it even something worth
worrying about?

1\. [http://prometheus.io/docs/introduction/comparison/#data-
mode...](http://prometheus.io/docs/introduction/comparison/#data-model-
storage)

~~~
pauldix
We will be starting work on a new storage engine or an optimized version of
what we have now that will add compression. Tentatively, that will start in
the 0.9.3 release cycle.

First rule of software: make it work, then make it efficient

~~~
misframer
I hope you guys collaborate with the RocksDB team. Column families [0] seem
like a great fit for time series.

[0] [https://github.com/facebook/rocksdb/wiki/Column-
Families](https://github.com/facebook/rocksdb/wiki/Column-Families)

------
avolcano
Blog post with more useful information:
[http://influxdb.com/blog/2015/06/11/InfluxDB-v0_9_0-released...](http://influxdb.com/blog/2015/06/11/InfluxDB-v0_9_0-released-
with-developer-and-production-support.html)

The lack of an upgrade path from 0.8.x makes me feel pretty stupid for trying
out that version. Then again, they don't have upgraded client libraries for
Python either, so we wouldn't be ready to upgrade anyways...

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We updated the link from
[https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb/releases/tag/v0.9.0](https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb/releases/tag/v0.9.0).

------
vruiz
Finally! congrats @pauldix & co. Go checking that influx 0.9 wasn't out yet
was the only thing that made me feel better about missing deadlines at work,
looks like I'll have to find something else :)

~~~
pauldix
Sorry to ruin a perfectly good excuse :)

Lies, damn lies, and delivery estimates

------
dudul
How can you release a product with such an outdated doc? Seriously, I
literally copy-pasted the example of data insertion from the github README and
I get 'Time Serie Name is required.'

The Getting started mentions the line protocol, and the link to 'learn more
about it' talks about the POST body being JSON (a malformed JSON cause I get
the same error in the UI when trying to insert it). Which one is it?

~~~
koppor
The libraries also weren't updated :) -> see
[https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb-
python/issues/193](https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb-python/issues/193)

The issue behind is that "name" has been renamed to "meassurement" \-
[https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb/issues/2564](https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb/issues/2564).
They implemented that change on 2015-05-21 in rc31

------
dozzie
I wonder when they are planning to replace their shitty DEB and RPM packages
with something built properly and with proper post-install and init scripts.
Currently they're using ridiculous interactive script that clamps together
fetching code, compiling it, packaging artifacts (in fact, it _contains_ some
artifacts (sic!)), and shipping packages to Amazon.

~~~
pauldix
Have a recommendation for what we should be doing? More than happy to update
how we package to make things easier or more idiomatic

~~~
dozzie
1\. Split all the above-mentioned steps to separate scripts or makefile
targets. It's ridiculous to mix them; how are people supposed to build
InfluxDB inside networks that don't have access to internet?

2\. Learn how to build RPMs and DEBs the proper way (Debian source package,
SRPM) instead of cutting corners with FPM. It fails to include dependencies,
and full description, for instance, or to mark files as configuration.

And yes, your binaries _do_ have dependencies.

Also, your DEB metadata is broken, according to lintian.

3\. Learn where to put which files in Linux. LSB wasn't agreed on for nothing.

4\. Rewrite your post-install script to something that fits your target
distributions' conventions. This most probably means two scripts, for Red Hat
and for Debian. For instance, under Debian your packages create service user
that doesn't fit the rest of the system (UID above 500, home under /home,
usable shell).

~~~
justinsb
I've wanted to create (deb) packages in the past, but found a large number of
conflicting instructions on the "right way". Is there an approach / howto-doc
you would recommend?

~~~
jpgvm
The right way is to provide a debian directory with the appropriate packaging
metadata.

Use git-buildpackage and associated tools (git-dch etc) to build the packages
natively (or allow others to build for their Debian based distros).

~~~
justinsb
Thanks, but it's still not obvious to me what to do. Looking at this:
[https://wiki.debian.org/PackagingWithGit](https://wiki.debian.org/PackagingWithGit),
git-buildpackage documentation seems to suggest either creating a separate
branch, or packaging tarballs, both of which seem different to what you're
suggesting where I just create a debian directory.

Do you have a different document or an example repo with the debian/
directory? This is why I've resorted to FPM in the past - the deb tools seem
so simple, and I'm sure they are simple for people that have done it before,
but the documentation for FPM is much more direct and thus people (such as
myself) use it, even though we know it's not "right".

------
veeti
Has anyone been adventurous enough to use the 0.9 release candidates or
previous versions to collect and analyze application & server metrics with
statsd, Grafana, etc.? How has it worked for you? Any recommendations?

I've been waiting for 0.9 to hit, so I guess I'll find out myself soon enough.

~~~
switch007
My server ran out of disk and now I can't 'list series' in InfluxDB and my
graphs are empty. Need to investigate...

(0.8.8 + statsd + grafana)

------
Mahn
Minor typo in [http://influxdb.com/support/](http://influxdb.com/support/)

"Purcahses" for InfluxDB development support provide...

~~~
detaro
Also, their support options don't seem to have prices? Why publish a list of
different tiers if you have to ask for a quote anyways?

------
deltamidway
Go Paul and Todd! Go!

------
pspeter3
Homebrew still has version 0.88. Will 0.9 be coming soon?

~~~
pauldix
yep, should be getting updated in the next day or so. We're on it ;)

------
XorNot
The download link is currently throwing access denied :(

~~~
pauldix
looking at it, should be fixed in a few minutes

------
SuchHappyDude
wouldn't pay for a developer plan when the docs are so out of date. Update the
docs, and I'll see what I really need paid support for.

